# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  دروس الفوتو شوب

## simsim

[CENTER][CENTER]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ان شاء الله بدنا نبلش ننزل دروس تصميم عن طريق الفوتوشوب ونبدأ بعمل خلفية بسيطة جدا وسهلة التطبيق 

تابعوا الصور




وهاد شكل التطبيق النهائي بس مع بعض الاضافات على الخلفية بس تخلص الخلفية اكتب اللي بدك اياه بس على طبقة جديدة ومو شرط انك تختار اللون الازرق بس (ممكن تختار أي لون تاني) 



منقول 







الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها وابن بها سلما نحو النجاح

----------


## ajluni top

:Eh S(7): حلوووووووووو
شكرا الك اخوي
انا الصراحه حاب اتعلم الفوتوشوب

ننتظر الجديد

----------


## ساره

شكرا لك على الدرس المفيد

متابعه معك وبانتظار الدرس الجديد :Eh S(7):

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا على الدرس  :Eh S(7): 
بانتظار جديدك

----------


## simsim

تابعوا الصور 


وهاي صورة التطبيق النهائي


بس ممكن لما تعمل delete يطلع عندك لون ابيض مش اسود اذا طلع عندك لون ابيض بتكبس shift + ctrl + i وبتلون المكان الابيض بالاسود


منقول





الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها وابن بها سلما نحو النجاح

----------


## المهندس

شكرا على هذا الدرس الاحترافي
الى الامام ايها المبدع
شكرا لك بانتظار جديدك دائما

----------


## Shift

ما شاء الله .. جميل يا سمسم .. في انتظار المزيد .. وان شاء الله هجيب لكو شويه ادوات تساعد في الفوتوشوب ... انا ليا بعرف شويه في الفوتوشوب يعني

----------


## Shift

بسم الله ما شاء الله .. تطبيق رائع جدا .. في انتظار المزيد

----------


## simsim

تابعوا الصور 



منقول 



الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها وابن بها سلما نحو النجاح

----------


## simsim

تابعوا الصور 




منقول 



الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها وابن بها سلما نحو النجاح

----------


## أمير الحصن

ادخل الرابط وادعيلي

----------


## أمير الحصن

°• اكتب اسمك بالبسكويت •° ® °•

http://bokstavskex.framtid.nu/agi.asp 

-----------------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالخط اللي يعجبك (( اكثر من 10 خطوط )) •° ® °•

http://cool****.com/ 

------------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالدم •° ® °•

http://bloodyfingermail.com/message.php 

-------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بأي شكل من اشكال الجليتير الموقع ولا اروع •° ® °•

http://www.glittergraphics.us/ 

----------------------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالنار •° ® °•

http://www.flaming****.com/

----------------------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالهيلوغريفي •° ® °•

http://www.upennmuseum.com/hieroglyphsreal.cgi 

----------------------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بخط ريال مدريد •° ® °

http://fonts.goldenweb.it/pan_file/l/en/font2/Exotic_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالجليتير الأكثر من رائع •° ® °•

http://glitter.hotfreelayouts.com/

--------------------------------------------------------------

® °• اكتب اسمك بالجليتير + القلوب و..... •° ® °•

http://www.pimpmyspace.org/myspaceglitter****.php 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالجليتير و اختار الشكل •° ® °•

http://www.glittermaker.com/index.php 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك على مؤشر الماوس (( برنامج )) •° ® °•

http://www.axdn.com/us/download/bin/AXCursors4 

-------------------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالصيني •° ® °•

http://www.mandarintools.com/chinesename.html

------------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك بالياباني •° ® °•

http://www.japanesetranslator.co.uk/your-name-in

-----------------------------------------------------

•° ® °• اكتب اسمك باللغة الفرعونية •° ® °•

http://195.8.72.23/e-name.htm 

---------------------------------------------------

اكتب اسمك بالماي 

http://www.dreamtype.com/demo.html


اتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## أمير الحصن

simsim
مافي مثلك 
شكرا جزيلا
على كل الدروس
انا بحب التصميم
ومتابع معك

----------


## L A R A

شكرا على سلسله الدروس الجميله .. عم بحاول اطبق معك واذا كان عندي اي استفسار رح اسألك ok

----------


## ajluni top

حلووووووووووووووووو كثير :Eh S(7): 

مشكور اخوي عجبني كثير 

شوفو العجلوني الدموي
http://bloodyfingermail.com/message.php

----------


## حنين

مشكور على جهدك والدروس .. مبروك لك الاشراف على القسم ويا رب نشوف تطور في المنتدى وخصوصا في هالقسم وعندي اقتراح لو تعملو منتدى فرعي داخل المنتدى للصور وشكرا الك simsim

----------


## simsim

مشكور كتير على الموضوع اللطيف الظريف 

ان شاء الله نشوف المزيد من المشاركات والابداعات




الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها وابن بها سلما نحو النجاح

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أخي أمير الحصن ... :Smile:

----------


## احلام

شكرا لك على الدرس وعلى جميع الدروس .. بانتظار الدرس الجديد

----------


## The Gentle Man

راااااااااااائع جدا
مشكور

----------


## The Gentle Man

رائع جدا
يسلمو كثيرر

----------


## العالي عالي

يسلمووووووووو يا كبير على المواقع  عن جد حلوة

----------


## Xitooo

*لن تحتاج إلى مزيد من الفلاتر بعد هذا الفلتر .. من مميزاته تستطيع استخدامه على غالبية البرامج فوتوشوب ، فوتوبروش وغيرها من البرامج .... ويحوي من الفلاتر مايقارب 350 فلتر مع أمكانية التعديل على كل فلتر وحفظه بحيث تزيد إلى حصيلة البرنامج الشيء الكثير من الفلاتر .*



*DOWNLOAD*


إنتظرونا بالمزيد

----------


## ابوالشرع

*جميل 
يسلمو .... جد فلتر رائع 

تحيه و ابنتظار جديدك
*

----------


## Xitooo

*في هذا التمرين ستتعلم طريقة عمل لوحة مثل التي تراها في هذه الصورة*

*1 - قم بإنشاء ملف جديد بحجم مناسب .
*
*2 - اختار الأداة Ellipse وتأكد من اختيار الرمز Shape Layers في الشريط Options*

*3 - ارسم شكل قطع ناقص بحجم مناسب* 
*4 - ارسم دائرتين صغيرتين بنفس الحجم على جانبي الشكل وتقطعه ولعمل ذلك شغل الرمز Subtract From Shape Area من الشريط Options*

*5 - ارسم الدائرة على يمين الشكل بالضغط والسحب مع الضغط على المفتاح Shift*
*6 - قم بعمل نسخة أخرى من الدائرة في الجهة الأخرى بالضغط على المفاتيح Ctrl + Alt + Shift وبعد تحديد موضع الدائرة اترك مفتاح الماوس .*

*7 - قم بعمل توسط لهذه الأشكال في الصفحة وذلك باختيار الأداة Path Selection*
*8 - اختار الدائرتين بالضغط على المفتاح Shift ثم اضغط على المفتاح Combine من الشريط Options فيتم تجميع الدائرتين في شكل واحد .*
*9 - اختار القطع الناقص أيضا فتظهر أدوات المحاذاة في الشريط Options قم بعمل توسط للأشكال في المنتصف بالضغط على رمز المحاذاة الأفقية والرأسية .*

*10 - حدد الصورة بالضغط على المفاتيح Ctrl + A واختار الأداة Move وقم بعمل توسط للشكل في الصفحة ثم الغي التحديد بالضغط على المفاتيح Ctrl + D*
*11 - والآن قم بإعطاء هذا الشكل التأثير المعدني ولعمل ذلك اضغط على الرمز Add A Layer Style في أسفل اللوحة Layers واختار Stroke .*

*12 - اختار المؤثر Bevel And Emboss ومن القائمة Style اختار Stroke Emboss وعدل القيمة Depth إلى 100 و Size إلى 5 و Soften إلى 1 لتنعيم الشكل ومن الجزء Shading افتح القائمة Gloss Contour واختار الشكل Ring - Double وشغل الاختيار Anti-Aliased**13 - قم بإضافة التأثير Drop Shadow وعدل القيمة Distance إلى 10 لزيادة بعد الظل عن الشكل و Size إلى 15 ثم اضغط Ok وعدل القيمة Fill في اللوحة Layers إلى صفر وذلك لجعل العنصر شفاف مع الإبقاء على المؤثرات .*
*14 - والآن قم بعمل نسخة من هذه الطبقة بالضغط عليها مع السحب إلى الرمز Create A New Layer ثم اختار الطبقة السفلية واضغط عليها بمفتاح الماوس الأيمن واختار Clear Layer Style لإلغاء مؤثرات الطبقة وعدل لون الطبقة إلى اللون الرمادي وذلك بالضغط المزدوج على نافذة معاينة الطبقة في اللوحة Layers*
*15 - قم بعد ذلك بإضافة Texture إلى الشكل ولعمل ذلك افتح القائمة Filter ومنها القائمة Noise واختار Add Noise فتظهر رسالة تخبرنا بأن هذه الطبقة لابد من عمل Rasterize لها فاضغط Ok وعدل القيمة Amount إلى 20 وشغل الاختيار Monochromatic ثم اضغط Ok وافتح القائمة Image ومنها القائمة Adjustments ثم اختار Brightness / Contrast وقلل القيم Brightness و Contrast قليلا ثم اضغط Ok*
*16 - - والآن نريد عمل تجسيم لهذا الشكل فقم بإضافة المؤثر Bevel And Emboss ومن القائمة Technique اختار Chisel Hard وعدل القيمة Depth إلى 300 و Size إلى 10 ثم اضغط Ok**17 - والآن قم بإضافة الكتابات ثم قم بإضافة المؤثر Inner Shadow وبذلك يكتمل التأثير .*

*إنشاء الله تكونو استفدتو ....*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا الك ..الدرس ممتع ومفيد ويا ريت تكون بدايه سلسله لامور كثيره بالتصميم وتكون الدروس بهالشكل الواضح .. :Eh S(15):

----------


## Xitooo

*الرسم بالفحم* 

*اولا قم باختيار صورة باللون الابيض والاسود او حولها الى اللون الابيض والاسود*
أنا اخترت هذه الصورة 
*وذلك من خلال القائمة* image>adjustments>desaturate
*ثم قم بعمل تكرار للصورة* 
*عن طريق الأمر**duplicate layer* 
*من قائمة layer*

*والآن قم الطبقة الحالية الى النيقاتيف عن طريق الامر التالي*
*image>adjustments>invert*
*ثم حولها من*normal 
*الى difference*

*كرر الطبقة مره أخرى وطبق الفلتر التالي*
*filter>render>difference clouds*
*وحول الطبقة الى exclusion*

*والآن كرر الطبقة ايضا* *وطبق الفلتر التالي بما تراه مناسبا**filter>brush strokes > dark strokes*
*وحول الطبقة الى screen*


*انتهى الدرس وهذه هي النتيجة*


*أنشالله عجبكو الموضوع  Xitooo*

----------


## The Gentle Man

جميل جدا
يسلمو على الدرس الرائع

----------


## The Gentle Man

درس رائع وجميل
يسلمو

----------


## منار المومني

عجبنا اكيد الموضوع .......شكرا الك ..بانتظار الدرس الجديد  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أخي العزيز ... :Smile: 
بإنتظار المزيد من الدروس ...

----------


## Xitooo

*اليوم عنا درس لطيف و جميل ....
بسم الله نبدأ ...

نفتح عمل جديد بمقاس 400pxl * 400pxl مع خلفيه شفافه و أنا اخترت 100pxl resolution
و نملأ الصفحة باللون الاسود .

نفتح طبقة جديدة و نستعمل فيها الأداة Gradients كما بالصورة* 
*نبدأ بعمل خوط طولية و عرضية بكافة الاتجاهات كما بالصورة التالية*

*نعمل طبقة جديدة و نطبق عليها كما بالخطوة السابقة, نحول لتجاه الطبقة من normal الى difference . كما بالصورة التالية* 

*والآن نجمع طبقات العمل كما بالصورة*

*والآن نستخم الخاصية Image --> adjustments --> hue/saturation  بالقيم التي بالصورة*

*الآن نستخدم الفلتر plastic wrap من القائمة filter --> artistic كما بالصورة
*
*الآن منعمل duplicate layer و منعمل الطبقة من normal الى overlay* 

* و هيك خلص الدرس ممكن يطلع معكو أشكال مختلفة و أنا طلع معي الشكل التالي* 


*مع تحيات Xitooo*

----------


## Xitooo

*درس جميل و خفيف و سهل 

بدنا نعمل شعاع جميل بالفوتو شوب ..... مش صعب :P

منفتح صفحة عمل جديدة بمقاس 380*380 pxl
و منروح ل Filter>Render>Lens  و منطبق كما بالصورة* 
*و منروح للفلتر Filter>Distort>Shear و منعمل متل الصورة كمان* 
*منضغط على ctrl + u راح يظهر الشكل الي بصورة و منطبق مثله* 
*مننسخ اللير عن طريق الضغط ctrl+j  و منغير اتجاه اللير من normal الى screen متل الصورة*
*و بعدين edit>transform>rotate 90*
*الآن مننسخ الباك غراون اربع مرات ومنقلبهم كل وحده باتجاه مختلف مع تحويل كل النسخ من normal الى screen*
*وهاد الشكل النهائي*

----------


## Xitooo

*إفتح عمل جديد بأي مقاس 
و ختر أي خط عربي و اكتب حرف واحد 
مثال نأخذ حرف الفاء ف 
أنا اخترت الخط Traditional Arabic

سوف نحرك الحرف حتى نحصل على الشكل التالي* 


*الان نأخذ الشكل و نستعمله مع أي نص أو صورة اخرى*

----------


## Xitooo

[CENTER]*~ :: .. درس عمل صـورة خــارج الإطـار .. :: ~*


*افتح الصورة المراد عمل التأثير عليها :*



*ثم إعمل مضاعفة للصورة duplicate layer :*




*الآن عليك إختيار الجزء المراد أن يكون بارز خارج الإطار .. تحدده بالطريقة التي تناسبك ..

هنا استخدمت Magnetic Lasso tool .. والآن بعد تحديده تضعه بطبقة بواسطة أمر layer via copy ..
*



*الآن أضف طبقة بالأسفل و إملأها باللون الذي تريد كالرمادي أو الأسود او الأبيض أو ما تفضله ..

وهكذا ستكون الطبقات المنشأة عندك للآن:*




*جاء دور تحريك الصورة الأصلية من مكانها بواسطة الأمر distort .. كما في الصورة :*




*حرك الصورة حتى تحصل على نتيجة تعجبك كهذه :*




*طبعا تحاول تعمل اللمسات النهائية و التنظيف وإضافة الإطار وهذه هي النتيجة:
*

----------


## Xitooo

*أكيد فيكو تغيرو الألوان و الأحجام ... هيه مسألة تجارب و نشوف شو بطلع معكو* [/CENTER]

----------


## روان

يسلمو على الدرس ، انا متابعه كل الدروس ، وبحاول اطبق ، بس ما بتكمل معي :Cry2: 

حبيت اشكرك وبتمنى دائما يكون فيه دروس جديده ، وانته مبدع  بكل الدروس وتصاميك رائعه .
شكرا الك

----------


## darkman

gomrgan gomzrega arge berga tete hoho  gaee men shasaa

----------


## darkman

برقية شكر  سري و شخصي للغاية  يعني   عبو  1000 شخص يقراها   
  الشكر لك كل الشكر على الفلاتر   ما بدري شو اسمك   اي احنا عربي مش فاهمين   شو هااااااظا   بس بنصحك  تتعلم شوية لغات متل   الالمانية  الفرنسية  و الاسبانية     و  
بوعدك  لاهديك توقيع شي حلو  مني الك و عد الدين حر  ما بقولو زي

----------


## darkman

شاب وليس فتاة  يعني ما تروح لبعيد
العمر      55 سنة ميلادي   مش هجري
 المؤهلات   ددددد  الي هو  بالعربي   تصميم    الفوتو شوب   3d   برامج المونتاج mix  و العديد من البرامج   
الشروط    ما بعمل لا قهوة و لا شاي   بس تصميم  
الللله يوفقك و جوزك بنت الحلال  و يزيدك من نعيمة اذا في الي شغل  او وظيفة    
يحبذ   الراتب   بالدولار   الاسباني
طبعا   غير متفرغ لانة  من الساعة  6  صباحا  الى   12 ظهرا  ببيع علك   على باب الاقتصاد    




تذكرت هاي السي  في   cv  بعيد عنك

----------


## Xitooo

*درس خفيف و مو مستاهل شغل كثير 

رح نفتح صورة و انا اخترت الصورة هاي 


منعمل نسخ للطبقة عن طريق الضغط على Ctrl+J

و منطبق الفلاتر التالية على الصورة : ( لاحظ لازم الفلاتر تطبق بالترتيب )

1. Filter --> Blur --> gussian blur بدرجة 1

2. filter --> pixelate --> Mosaic  بقيمة 55

3. Filter --> Brush Strokes --> Accented Edge  بالقيم التالية
     Edges width = 1
      Edges brightness = 34 
      Smoothness = 1

4. أخيرا  نغير نوع الطبقة من normal الى screen و نغير الشفافية الى 80

وهذه هيه النتيجة 

*

----------


## Xitooo

*موضوع سهل التطبيق و جميل* 



و هذا تطبيق على الدرس

----------


## Xitooo



----------


## darkman

اخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخاخ

----------


## Xitooo

الدرس منقول .... أرجو أن تعم الفائده

----------


## Xitooo

*إرتأيت أن أجمع دروس الفوتوشوب في موضوع واحد حتى يستنى لكم تصفح الدروس بكل سهولة و يسر*

----------


## shero_eg

good thanx

----------


## suhad1

thanx alot

----------


## Theplague

thanx man so much

----------

